# Nikki carburator



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I have an anit-afterfire selonoid on my nikki carb on my 15.5 hp Craftsman riding mower. Does anyone know if this can be replaced with just the gasket and bolt like most Walbro carbs have? I would like to replace it and put a shut-off valve in the fuel line. Plus, do these selonoids go bad often? My mower is 10 years old and has been regularly maintained.
Thanks for any help.
WildcatKY


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

The solenoids to not regularly fail unless rust forms in them from water building 

up in the bowl. Let me ask you why you think the solenoid is bad tho? Is the 

carb flooding over into the engine? Or does the engine not start?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

WildcatKY said:


> I have an anit-afterfire selonoid on my nikki carb on my 15.5 hp Craftsman riding mower. Does anyone know if this can be replaced with just the gasket and bolt like most Walbro carbs have? I would like to replace it and put a shut-off valve in the fuel line. Plus, do these selonoids go bad often? My mower is 10 years old and has been regularly maintained.
> Thanks for any help.
> WildcatKY


Since the solenoid on a Nikki carburetor does not hold the float bowl on the carburetor, there is no bolt that can be substituted, unless the same one from the Walbro carburetor would fit. If you do not want the solenoid for whatever reason, then you could cut off the needle that closes off the main jet and just leave the solenoid assembly screwed into the float bowl.


----------

